# Picked This Up Today !!!



## Sambikeman (Nov 30, 2014)

*Picked This Up Today !!! 69 Slik Chik*

Picked this up today. There are a couple nice parts. Don,t find many good deals in my area like the old days...


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 5, 2014)

*Looks good!*

Congrats! Looks like a nice start to a build!


----------



## spoker (Dec 5, 2014)

got any krates?


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 6, 2014)

*Krates …..*

Krates. I still have a couple of them.  Not as many as the mid 90,s


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations on the find


----------

